# Kribensis Question!



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi,
I have a quick question about my kribensis. He always stays inside his hollowed out rock. Is that normal? He is the only krib in the tank so...I have flo. lighting in the tank, will that make him scared to come out? Will floating plants help? Please help!
Thanks,
Manoah
8)


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Problem solved.


----------

